# New Arrival



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

My wife and I have just received our latest rehome, Panda. She's an albino, and from what we can tell, she's a pretty girl. We'll give her a day or so to settle in before bombarding everyone with pictures - she's apparently not very social, though she's sitting on my chest as I type this, having a good sniff of the room. We're going to be moving her to a bigger cage, and, taking her to the vet for a once-over.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

YAY YAY YAY!!! I'm glad to hear she's arrived. Where are the pictures?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

What an adorable name. Can't wait to meet her.


----------



## gml (Sep 1, 2008)

She's eaten and is wheeling behind me as we speak. She's been out sniffing around most of the night. The cage we put her in is nearly twice the size of the old one, and she's spent much of the evening exploring every nook and cranny. Tomorrow we'll break out the camera, after she's had a day to settle in.


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Here are a few shots of her sitting on my lap, and then back in her cage  It took her a few minutes to unball but then she sat and sniffed around


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Panda is just gorgeous! Beautiful white quills. I think Nancy is a wee bit excited; be careful, she is known to like albinos enough to hedgienap them.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

shetland said:


> Panda is just gorgeous! Beautiful white quills. I think Nancy is a wee bit excited; be careful, she is known to like albinos enough to hedgienap them.


Fooled you Shetland. She was going to come here but I knew gml and Cynthb would be great with her, plus they live in the same city. 

gml, and cynth, she is gorgeous. Sounds like she is getting along well.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

She's adorable! If a bit disgruntled looking, but I think that adds to the cute! My boyfriend's first hedgehog was an albino, such a handsome guy. Although, I'm curious, because Panda looks like she has some not-quite-white quills at her visor - though of course that might just be the lighting in the photo, or dirt.


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Moxieberry: I noticed those quills too, just a touch darker than the ones on her body. We haven't bathed her yet because we didn't want to add to the trauma of the new home, but we'll see.

She seems to like sleeping wedged under her wheel, instead of in the nice big igloo full of fleece blankies, silly girl


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

cynthb said:


> Moxieberry: I noticed those quills too, just a touch darker than the ones on her body. We haven't bathed her yet because we didn't want to add to the trauma of the new home, but we'll see.
> 
> She seems to like sleeping wedged under her wheel, instead of in the nice big igloo full of fleece blankies, silly girl


Albinos can get dirty really easily, so it could be that. Though if those quills are still kind of the yellowish color after a bath, or if you can see any light banding on them, then she might be something like a pale apricot snowflake instead of albino. Not that it really matters, she's a doll anyway!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

I love the name! And it sounds like she seems to be settling in


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

She's adorable!


----------



## cynthb (Aug 28, 2008)

Panda just had her first vet check-up, and all looks good! There was no sign of mites, and her ears and snout looked clean.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

What a cutie pie! The grumpiness just adds to hedgehog's charm, eh?


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Awww, she's beautiful!!! Albinos have really grown on me! I bet she happy to have a wonderful new home!


----------

